# Maxima Platinum headlamp issue



## ShineShine (6 mo ago)

Looking for suggestions from owners that had similar experiences with their Maxima 2019 Platinum headlamp (left side). In March, was driving the car and the Headlight error message to check the owners manual came on, pulled over and noticed condensation inside the left headlight and the led was on but the bulb was out.
The bulb comes on intermittently when the condensation is gone/clear. Any suggestions to fix it besides changing the headlamp
























unit. see pictures of the left headlamp.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Try running the high beams continuously for 3~4 hours. The headlamp assemblies are vented, but the LED low-beams don't produce enough heat to chase out moisture. The high beams are halogen and will heat the assembly enough to chase it.


----------



## ShineShine (6 mo ago)

will try it and post the result. Thanks for the idea!


----------

